# reliable SMS gateway?

## jsa

hello, I am looking for a reliable SMS gateway using GSM phone/modem and FOSS. any success stories or ideas? I tried PCMCIA card Option GlobeTrotter and gnokii - it seems usable, but there is no message queing, access through tcpip or filters of mail messages.

I sent more detailed post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2183341.html#2183341

----------

## zvedzo

Hi,  i have the same gprs card on my laptop, id like to know did you manage to get it running? since i already compiled pcmcia support and i can see the blue light on the card turning on, but whenever i try to user cardmgr it frozens the laptop, im using a 2.6 kernel, hope you can help me

a copy of your .config would be useful

thanks!

zvedzo

----------

